
How to Achieve Supersonic Project Velocity - fagnerbrack
https://www.silasreinagel.com/blog/2018/08/13/supersonic-project-velocity/
======
nobody271
Those are some really good points. As for being motivated a good one that
isn't mentioned is determination not to fail. That one has the effect of
cutting the fat and going down higher yield paths.

What I need, on an individual level, is to be able to get things done faster.
It's a weird industry sometimes because you can work hard on something and
find out later there was a much easier way. But how much time do you spend
looking for the right path to head down before you put your head down and
start coding? I hate the idea of working hard and happy on something when
there is a much better way that I don't know about or even worse, that I
ignored.

